# Obama Biggest Loser of 2009



## Sinatra (Dec 28, 2009)

He was also rated its biggest winnter.

Sarah Palin notched a very respectable and surprising showing as the runner up for biggest winner of 2009.
______


Winners and losers of 2009: Barack, Sarah, Tiger and John




Thursday, December 24, 2009

If one were to tabulate a list of winners and losers from 2009, one thing is certain: There will be a great deal more of the latter than the former.

Moving quickly, the big winner in 2009 was, drum roll please, *Barack Obama.*

*Second place: Sarah Palin.*

Hey, she goes from governor of Alaska to celebrity, bestselling author, with more copies sold than another prominent author, and suddenly becomes the personification of buzz. That she didn&#8217;t win doesn&#8217;t make her a loser, though the same can&#8217;t be said of that McCain fellow.

...In the search for a biggest loser, though, we&#8217;re just warming up. Forget Tiger, forget Churchill. The undisputed biggest loser has to be the one contender who entered the year with a Greek chorus of yes-people committed to blessing his every word.

*The biggest loser enjoyed fawning cover stories in magazines from Time to GQ, was a regular on late-night television, an international superstar who promised the Olympics, but in the end couldn&#8217;t deliver even a pizza.*

*2009&#8217;s biggest loser? *Same as its biggest winner:

*Barack Obama.*
_____


Full article here:

http://www.gjsentinel.com/opin/cont...Harmon_column.html?cxtype=rss&cxsvc=7&cxcat=9


----------



## Truthmatters (Dec 28, 2009)

sara says you cant lose if you quit


----------



## potter 58 (Dec 28, 2009)

no shitty


----------



## Sinatra (Dec 28, 2009)

And from a USA Today article earlier this month...

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2009-12-10-palin-book-interview_N.htm
____

_*...Those who admire Palin do so intensely. Since hitting the stands Nov. 17, Going Rogue has spent three weeks at No. 1 on USA TODAY's best-seller list,, matching the record for political memoirs, set by retired general Colin Powell in 1995. Publisher HarperCollins says it has gone back to the presses 13 times to keep up with demand and now has 2.8 million copies of Palin's book in print. Thousands of fans have camped out overnight, sometimes in bitter cold temperatures, for a chance to shake her hand.

...Palin said she wants to help her husband, Todd, a four-time Iron Dog snowmobile race champion, prepare for the 1,900-mile competition in February. 

And Palin, who talked in the book about insisting on time for a daily run during last year's campaign, said she's got an athletic quest of her own in mind. She said she "can't wait to get more miles under my belt, 'cause I do want to run another marathon."

Her supporters hope she does, too &#8212; one that ends in 2012.*_
____

It is interesting that the two most popular and polarizing political figures in America today are Sarah Palin and Barack Obama - perhaps simply more evidence of just how politically divided the country has become as we head into 2010...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2009)

Good job by Sarah Palin, she just beat out Michael Bennet


----------



## xotoxi (Dec 28, 2009)

I thought the biggest losers were these people:


----------



## Sinatra (Dec 28, 2009)

And the Palin book remains the NY Times #1 seller for nonfiction.

Quite remarkable...


Books - Best-Seller Lists - The New York Times


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I thought the biggest losers were these people:



We have a WINNER!


----------



## xsited1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sinatra said:


> Obama Biggest Loser of 2009



He's definitely the biggest winner of 2009.  Here's a recent picture of him:


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2009)

xotoxi said:


> I thought the biggest losers were these people:



Hard to beat the guy on the top.....move over Jared


----------



## Toro (Dec 28, 2009)

Truthmatters said:


> sara says you cant lose if you quit



Certainly the biggest quitter...


----------



## Big Black Dog (Dec 28, 2009)

Seems like everytime I either see Obama's name in print, or I hear it on the radio or tv I get sick to my stomach.  This just started this afternoon.  Hope this doesn't continue.  Have I reached the Obama Saturation point or something?  I think my body is rejecting him.  I should seek medical care.


----------



## keee keee (Dec 28, 2009)

go get it now before the rationing or death panels starts!!!! Being a republican or criticizer of Obama gets you to the front of the deathpanel line!!!! you will be tattooed and microchipped if you check page 1938 of the healthcare bill you will find this!!!!


----------



## random3434 (Dec 28, 2009)

Toro said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > sara says you cant lose if you quit
> ...



Now now, she had her reasons:

Why Sarah Palin Quit: The Five Best Explanations - TIME


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2009)

Palin quit so she couldn't be impeached


----------



## random3434 (Dec 28, 2009)

rightwinger said:


> Palin quit so she couldn't be impeached



Now you're going to make Crude Frank, Maple and Sinatra cry, while Knee Knee dries their tears.

Don't be mean!


----------

